
Ask HN: Feedback on my startup's landing page – http://learnetto.com - revorad
Hi HN, I&#x27;ve just launched a landing page for my new online learning marketplace start up - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;learnetto.com<p>I&#x27;d love your comments and feedback on how I can make it better.<p>Thank you!
======
JeroenSormani
So here are my thoughts / points I noticed.

\- Overall its a clean website, not too much info about whatever one doesn't
care about.

\- The header BG isn't wrong, but the green > blue gradient doesn't feel
'right' to me (not a strong feeling and note that I'm no designer)

\- Some elements (twitter icon / two signup buttons) are a bit off the overall
flat style of the site.

\- In my eyes (again, no designer), the 'want to teach' button also falls a
bit outside the style with the darker color

\- I'd make it clearer that the categories / course types are actually courses
that will be available later on, right now its just a list of programming
jargon that doesn't say anything.

    
    
        - Also, there's a on-hover element, but no link behind it
    

\- The Bill Gates quote is nice, but maybe use something more 'down to earth'
type of guy where your targeted audience can relate to.

\- The spacing under the last signup form is a bit big

\- Maybe make the secondary heading 1.5/2 times bigger..?

Hope that gives some useful feedback, I know the difficulty of creating a
landingspage..

Jeroen Sormani

~~~
revorad
Jeroen, thanks so much for taking the time to give such detailed feedback.
Much appreciated.

------
revorad
Clickable link - [http://learnetto.com](http://learnetto.com)

